# pompano rod



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I am wanting to set a rod for jig fishing for pompano and was looking for a few ideas on what length and action most of u would recommend. I will be using a Cabo40 spinning reel. Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

My pompano rod is a Stiffy 7ft...You should go to Hot Spots and check out the new American Rodsmith Rods and the Stiffys..I think youll be very impressed with the prices and the quality ..If you are surf jig fishing you prob want to go 7'6..I would recommend one of the new Limit Stix from American Rodsmith or Stiffy..


----------



## popeye 1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Dizzy Lizzys across from the boat ramp on Cervantes just got in a nice shipment of rods. Steve will hook you up with the right pompano rod ..


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks guys I want it mainly for boat fishing and some pier fishing


----------

